# Tritium vials for one way Surefire clips??



## SpyderHS08 (Jul 26, 2016)

I have seen these in pictures and would like to know where to get them, do they just slide in or do they need to be professionally mounted or glued? Would love to score a few of these for my e1e, L1 and e1d clips! Any info appreciated.

thanks


----------



## Offgridled (Jul 26, 2016)

Pm [email protected] he sells tritium vials here on CPF. Great guy to deal with.


----------



## Offgridled (Jul 26, 2016)

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/399475


----------



## SpyderHS08 (Jul 27, 2016)

Sweeet! Posted and pm'd, thanks!


----------



## nfetterly (Jul 27, 2016)

Have a green 1.5mm x 5mm trit from Bart on the E1e that sits on my bed side table. GREAT stuff

Installs easily with Norland 61 (optical adhesive that cures with UV light). Other people have installed with epoxy, needs to dry clear obviously.


----------



## SpyderHS08 (Jul 28, 2016)

nfetterly said:


> Have a green 1.5mm x 5mm trit from Bart on the E1e that sits on my bed side table. GREAT stuff
> 
> Installs easily with Norland 61 (optical adhesive that cures with UV light). Other people have installed with epoxy, needs to dry clear obviously.



Sounds good! I found his thread, just trying to decide what I want before I order. Also did you use a toothpick or eye dropper or what to put the norland on? Did it take much, a drop or two?


----------



## nfetterly (Jul 28, 2016)

I used an squeezie bulb micro dispenser thingie (very descriptive) that came with the Norland, and yep a drop or two. A little lasts a long time, but once you get started with trits it can be addictive.


----------



## SpyderHS08 (Jul 28, 2016)

nfetterly said:


> once you get started with trits it can be addictive.




Haha I hear you there! I have a few luminox watches with the tritium and am currently searching for a tritium "lantern" or locator for my keys as well as get these vials going with my surefires!


----------



## nfetterly (Jul 28, 2016)

SpyderHS08 said:


> Haha I hear you there! I have a few luminox watches with the tritium and am currently searching for a tritium "lantern" or locator for my keys as well as get these vials going with my surefires![/QUOTE
> 
> I've got a DKLaser "6 Shooter" on my keychain. The zipper pulls on my backpack almost all have trits on or in them....
> 
> I've got one Luminox watch, bought another one (and sold it, twice). Waiting for the Traser Red Alert T100 to be available (late fall apparently...)


----------

